# Winter let in or near Albufeira



## john1234567890 (Aug 12, 2017)

Winter let in or near Albufeira... Looking for a winter let from November - May .. couple -63-64..Very clean, tidy, and responsible people my wife has COPD and we need somewhere warm in the winter we would be staying 2-3 weeks a month but would pay full monthly rental... Max rent £300. Per month.. From November to the end of May.. Will do any work on the apartment for you if needed for free.. References available. Many thanks...


----------



## Missymissmonday (Sep 10, 2017)

I do the check in and check out for a very nice apartment in Salgados, and it´s a 5 minute walk from the beach. Its a 7 - 10 minute drive from Albufeira. I know it is still available. If you are still looking write a note here.


----------



## Ginny1234567890 (Sep 10, 2017)

*Winter let*

Thank you Steve (mod) I couldn't log in with my account. Is there any way you could let the Lady who replied to contact me on my wife's new account...many thanks..





G


----------



## Ginny1234567890 (Sep 10, 2017)

*Winter let*



Ginny1234567890 said:


> Thank you Steve (mod) I couldn't log in with my account. Is there any way you could let the Lady who replied to contact me on my wife's new account...many thanks..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 PS or private message me on my wifes account... again thanks..


----------



## john1234567890 (Aug 12, 2017)

*Winter let*

Hi missymondaymonday...could you please inbox me regarding the apartment ...Many Thanks


----------



## inconnu (Apr 11, 2012)

Missymissmonday said:


> I do the check in and check out for a very nice apartment in Salgados, and it´s a 5 minute walk from the beach. Its a 7 - 10 minute drive from Albufeira. I know it is still available. If you are still looking write a note here.



I will be looking for permanent accomodation on February 1, 2018

Studio. One or Two bedroom apartments are ideal.

If you hear of anything. please let me know and you will not find me ungrateful

Best Regards

Bill


----------



## john1234567890 (Aug 12, 2017)

*Winter let*

Hi Bill I wish you luck with finding a place...have you tried Algarve lettings? There's a Chance you might pick one up there...good luck...


----------



## Missymissmonday (Sep 10, 2017)

You can send me a message on my phone about it. My number is: xxxxx SNIPxxxx


----------



## john1234567890 (Aug 12, 2017)

Thank you very much.. I will ring you at 10am as it's very late at the moment and I don't want to disturb you at this time in the morning...


----------



## Missymissmonday (Sep 10, 2017)

You can send me a text message at 00351 916014 783 regarding a very nice 2 bedroom apartment in Salgados. It´s a 5 minute walk from a beautiful beach.


----------



## Missymissmonday (Sep 10, 2017)

John just send me a text message, or a call at any time during the day if you want. The apartment is still available. Its on the first floor of a small 3 story building. It has a lift and the area is quiet and peaceful. My number is 00351 916014783


----------

